# Pooch test?



## Whispergrrl (Mar 12, 2021)

Opinions? Do they look pregnant? Thanks!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Maybe?? How many months since they were bred?


----------



## Whispergrrl (Mar 12, 2021)

Not sure. Never saw anything! But they are looking a little different, so maybe I missed something?


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Then just keep watching for their udders to fill up and keep feeling their tail ligaments. Good luck!


----------

